# My new hunting buggy



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I wish.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I bet the girl with the bow and arrow would fit nicely in the back.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Yep and I like the way you think.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Did you say in the back or on her.....


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

either would be just fine with me


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ Now that is a GOOD IDEA!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Could have put some better tires on there.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

What it lacks in tread it makes up in fire power.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Sex, Tires, Atv's, Utv's and Good Ole Boys...............




The things I like about this site!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Just sayin'


----------

